# Plowing for the state of RI



## kyle35060 (Oct 3, 2010)

I was thinking about plowing for the state of RI this winter. Can anyone tell me how they are to work for? Do they call every storm, or just when they get behind, how many hours per season on average do you work? Or any thing else that would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

What kind of truck are you runnin?


----------



## kyle35060 (Oct 3, 2010)

I have a 04 F350 6.0 with 8ft mm2. I have been looking at 450 or 550 dumps so i can sand with them. I would like to pick up a used 550 and put a 9ft plow with a 3+ yard sander. I just don't know much about the state how they work? It looks like they use alot of pvt.contractors. i have know idea how many hours they get per storm? Would it be worth the investment.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Interested in hearing some info too


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

If it snows they give us hours.If they call in you they give a minimum of 4 hours. They only call in the big trucks for the little storms when they only need salt.Last year we didn't get **** for hours.The best thing too do is to go to the garage in your area and talk to the boss and ask them if they need more trucks. Thats what I did You can use the truck you have but.you have to have a sander or they will only call you if we get more than 5 of 6 inches.The more the truck weighs the more they pay. They pay different amounts for different size plows and sanders.If you go to the dot website you can see the rates.This year they throw us a curve ball. They want us to have our sanders calibrated.They want us too know what setting to put our sanders on for three different amounts per lane mile.Know body I know knows where to have this done.I talked to the boss and he says that their going to try to figure it out.He said he would call me when they figured out what was going on with that. You have to have your paperwork in by nov 1 and you get a 15 percent bonus. so you better get on it quick. sorry for the long post.I'll put more in later if your still interested.

Derrek


----------



## melldog55 (Feb 23, 2010)

Derrek Its your plow man T mello. Hows it going


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey whats up. You got the truck all set? Nice rain storm We had yesterday.:realmad:


----------



## melldog55 (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah no kidding its awful. Maybe Sunday but there saying its going out to Sea. And we should be all up and running by this weekend


----------



## marinablue66 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi I was wondering how RI works, as far as how you get on their plowing list. In CT they put a RFP out every year for trucks with plows and operators. I was wondering if RI is the same and where I could find out more information, I tried looking on the RI state website and really couldnt find anything.


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

> They want us too know what setting to put our sanders on for three different amounts per lane mile.Know body I know knows where to have this done.I talked to the boss and he says that their going to try to figure it out.


Mass DOT is doing the same thing but giving everyone a year to get up to speed. If you install the controls this year you get a premium rate.

Dejana in Smithfield is selling a system that works with hydraulic sanders. Don't know what gas engine units can do. I'll do some research Monday when I stop there for some Fluid Film.


----------



## Sabsan84 (Jan 22, 2009)

I think you could possibly could still in theory get on with the state, buts its kinda late, as most have trucks and operators in place. Check your towns too, they pay the same or more, and you have to know more about your own town as far as what you see out and about plowing. There are people hiring trucks, be sure to get it in writing, there are alot of people that dont pay subs, they keep stringing you along, so I dont blame you to go want to work for the municipality, at least they wont short you, good luck!


----------



## kyle35060 (Oct 3, 2010)

*how many hours*

How many hours did everyone get this last storm plowing for the state?


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

I got about 26 hours in.They called us in at 11:30 am sun and let us go at 3:00pm mon.I found the web site for the state if anyome is interested. www.dot.ri.gov/programs/maintenance/index.asp


----------



## melldog55 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hows your cutting edge?


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

melldog55;1183969 said:


> Hows your cutting edge?


Waiting for snow. How did you like the new plow?


----------



## melldog55 (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah i gues friday night into saturday. I thought your cutting edge feel off?. How about our new plow? And your is nice.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

melldog55;1184344 said:


> Yeah i gues friday night into saturday. I thought your cutting edge feel off?. How about our new plow? And your is nice.


Ya it's all set now.I just got back from Florida so I need some cash. I hope we get something this weekend.


----------



## jcab12002 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Looking to be hired*

I got one truck available with a sander available now. Just found out today that the company I worked for lost me in their system and gave my contracts to another vendor. A little pissed ok very pissed and need to get work. I know its late but hoping someone has too much work. Very flexible in location right now. email [email protected] or cell is 401-256-9709 email is best way.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

kyle35060;1087045 said:


> I have a 04 F350 6.0 with 8ft mm2.


Lucky you are down south, most contractors in NH have to have a 9' wide plow w/spreader. All their own supply. It's hard enough to get in up here with a 1-ton, cause they are only used for big intersections. Rest of the trucks are CDL required and have to have 11' plows, with wings, or double wings. All with spreaders.


----------

